# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  نحوه ی ایجاد فرم های چند زبانه در InfoPath

## Ghafarnia

با درود

دوستان گرامی، چندی پیش در طول انجام پروژه ای، می بایست فرم های چند زبانه ای را Generate می کردیم که با انتخاب کاربر اطلاعات داخل فرم به زبان مورد نظر تغییر پیدا می نمود.

برای این کار 2 روش را می توانستیم استفاده نماییم: 

1- طراحی چندین فرم به زبان های مختلف
2- طراحی یک فرم ولی با قابلیت انتخاب زبان های مختلف

روش مرحله ی 2 بسیار کاربردی و اصولی تر می بود، در لینک ذیل مراحل طراحی فرم های چند زبانه در InfoPath به تفصیل بیان شده است.

http://www.infopathdev.com/blogs/mat...to-a-Form.aspx

با سپاس

----------


## mona11

این که کاری نداره :)
یک فرم طراحی کن ، توش چند تا ویو بزار که هر ویویی به یک زبانیه ...

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

خواهشمند است قبل ازپاسخگویی در رابطه با این Post از هدف بکارگیری این روش آگاه شوید. روشی که جنابعالی به آن پاسخ داده اید برای فرم هایی که حداکثر یک صفحه هستند و تعداد کنترل های آن محدود می باشد شاید مناسب باشد ولی برای استفاده از فرم هایی با بیشتر از یک صفحه و کنترل های بیشتر، مناسب نیست. اگر از راهکاری که جنابعالی فرمودید استفاده نماییم حجم فایل InfoPath زیاد خواهد شد، اگر تغییری در یک زبان ایجاد شد می بایست در تمامی نماهای دیگر نیز اعمال گردد که روشی منطقی و اصولی نمی باشد. در این روش حجم فایل InfoPath به صورت معمولی و Optimze بوده و مشکلاتی که در فوق ذکر گردیده است بوجود نخواهد آمد.

با سپاس

----------


## mona11

سلام . برای هر زبان یه کانتت تایپ جدید بزارید همه چیز حله :)

----------

